

Apple’s iOS 7 includes a surprise: the next generation of the internet - amerf1
http://qz.com/126642/apples-ios7-includes-a-surprise-a-ticket-to-the-next-generation-of-the-internet/

======
olgeni
"So far, the only way that Apple’s devices appear to be using this protocol is
to communicate with Siri"

So for now it's yet another private, do-not-use-or-get-rejected, useless API?

